# 10 year old fish tank safe? and what to do with it?



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

i am thinking about buying a 30 gallon fish tank, but the second hand one i am looking at is £15, this makes me think why it is so cheap, but i think its because it doesn't come with a lid, i was thinking about buying some light system, but i don't really know what i want to do with the tank, any fish/set up ideas? the tank hasnt been used for 10 years, and the guy who im buying it off says he's filled it up with water and seems all fine. do you think it will be ok? thanks*c/p**c/p*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

if it doesn't leak probably good.

I restarted a 20g long that had been in storage for 30 years. ran fine for a couple of years but did develop a slow leak after that.

my .02


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

ok thanks , also when a tank gets aleak is it all at once or just one day you find a small hole? is there any way of preventing this? e.g appling silicone ect?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

tut_blimey said:


> ok thanks , also when a tank gets aleak is it all at once or just one day you find a small hole? is there any way of preventing this? e.g appling silicone ect?


Mine was just a small hole with a little itty bitty barely noticable leak.

Tanks can have catastropic failures as well.

and yes you can apply silicone with the best method being to remove all existing silicone and redoing the tank.

my .02


----------

